# MLB Playoffs 2014



## ace2000 (Oct 2, 2014)

Another playoff year for my team - the Cardinals.  Hoping to see more postseason success, but not feeling super confident at this point.

It appears the Dodgers are the favorites to take it all, but I really feel this is one year that anyone can do it.  There is no dominant team.  I'd love to see the Royals do well. Small market team takes on the rich baseball giants!

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/writer...anking-title-chances-of-mlbs-10-playoff-teams


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 2, 2014)

How can you count out the Giants  after last night ? I am an old Dodgers fan and I would love to see the Dodgers and Baltimore in The World Series.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 2, 2014)

I am a big Giant's fan, and I'm thrilled about their 8-0 win over Pittsburgh last night, but it's going to be tough to beat the Nat's.  If the Giants were 100% healthy, I think they would be right up there with the Nat's, but with several key players out for the season, it's going to be really, really tough.

That being said, I have tickets for games 3 and 4 in SF, and I can't wait!


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 2, 2014)

I am and have been a HUGE Detroit Tigers fan forever!!! I even have tickets to see them in Detroit against Baltimore on Monday if they get to game 5....  good luck to everyone.... but this is the year of the Tiger..... just saying... Dave


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 2, 2014)

Since we've already seen A's - Dodgers, A's - Giants, and Angels - Giants, how about Angels - Dodgers for 2014?


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 2, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> I am and have been a HUGE Detroit Tigers fan forever!!! I even have tickets to see them in Detroit against Baltimore on Monday if they get to game 5....  good luck to everyone.... but this is the year of the Tiger..... just saying... Dave




WOW after the Beating given by Baltimore....  I do NOT feel as sure as I did about my team....  I KNEW we had problems in the bullpen.... we have all season...  but  this was just AWFUL.....   Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 3, 2014)

My sister has tickets to game 5 in Baltimore ... such a double edge sword ... having tickets, but NOT wanting her team to NOT WIN for 2 the next 3 games. :ignore:


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 3, 2014)

Loved watching the Royals game last night.  They are fun to watch.


----------



## cpepdan (Oct 3, 2014)

Enjoying some Nationals Baseball here lately. A real team effort.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 3, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Since we've already seen A's - Dodgers, A's - Giants, and Angels - Giants, how about Angels - Dodgers for 2014?



Yes, Dodgers - Angels = the freeway series.

I'm a lifelong Angels fan and my Dad and brother are Dodgers fans.

Like the Civil War all over again, but without bullets.

:whoopie:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 3, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Since we've already seen A's - Dodgers, A's - Giants, and Angels - Giants, how about Angels - Dodgers for 2014?



How about...? NOT!

Go Giants! - hope we meet the Dodgers in the NLCS...


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 3, 2014)

cpepdan said:


> Enjoying some Nationals Baseball here lately. A real team effort.



The fans chanting "Let's Gonads!" is a bit strange, though...


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 3, 2014)

How about those Giants. They are 1 up after their 3 to 2 win over the Nationals.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> how about those giants. They are 1 up after their 3 to 2 win over the nationals.



WOOOOO HOOOOO !!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 3, 2014)

Well how about that... Cards just responded with 6 runs off Kershaw - after being down 6 - 1.


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 4, 2014)

Long suffering Royals fans now have something to cheer about.  The angels are in trouble.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 4, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am a big Giant's fan, and I'm thrilled about their 8-0 win over Pittsburgh last night, but it's going to be tough to beat the Nat's.  If the Giants were 100% healthy, I think they would be right up there with the Nat's, but with several key players out for the season, it's going to be really, really tough.
> 
> That being said, I have tickets for games 3 and 4 in SF, and I can't wait!



Sorry, I think you've got it "wrong".  I always thought it was "Red October".


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 5, 2014)

Hand it to the Giants.  They have played 27 innings in two games and are 2-0 in the series.  18 innings, what a game.  There is probably a lot of second guessing in Washington over changing the pitcher in the 9th inning.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 5, 2014)

Baltimore just won game three..2 to 1. On a two run home run by Nelson Cruz's..


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2014)

It's looking like the Royals are going to upset the Angels too!

The upsets in the playoff so far, are amazing...

Here is a nice graphic:  http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/postseason-picture/


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 6, 2014)

Kansas City vs Baltimore Orioles should be a good match up. Pitching and hitting for Balitmore vs base stealing, speed, and good defense for the Royals.


----------



## PGtime (Oct 6, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Kansas City vs Baltimore Orioles should be a good match up. Pitching and hitting for Balitmore vs base stealing, speed, and good defense for the Royals.



I think you summed it up well.  Except Baltimore also has great defense.  Can't wait to watch.

I'm a life long O's fan.  Great to see them back after many years of disappointing seasons.  Buck Showalter has been great for Baltimore, and a less involved Angelos has helped too.

I think KC will be tough to beat but I'm happy they're coming to Baltimore Friday.

Paul


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2014)

I went to the SF Giant's playoff game last night, where they had a chance to clench, but didn't - ugly error by their ace pitcher.

Heading back to San Francisco tonight, and hopefully will see SF clench tonight!





*
***Post Note:  This morning I looked at this picture and went, "huh?"  Yesterday (BEFORE the game) I posted a pregame picture of Buster Posey.  The website where I got this picture changed out the picture using the exact same URL, so instead of being a pre-game picture, it now shows the unbelievable game-saving catch made by Hunter Pence in last night's game.*


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I went to the SF Giant's playoff game last night, where they had a chance to clench, but didn't - ugly error by their ace pitcher.
> 
> Heading back to San Francisco tonight, and hopefully will see SF clench tonight!



Good luck Denise!  I'm hoping for a Giants/Cards series with home field going to the Cards.  I've got $500 invested in tickets for Home Game 1, 3, and 4 in St. Louis for the next round.  Even though the Cards are up 2-1 on the Dodgers, I feel they've got a long way to go to close it out.  Kershaw pitching again tonight on short rest.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2014)

I am also hoping for a Giants - Cards match up!

Did you hear that the Dodgers are sitting Puig today?  I'm sure there is a story there!

RE: Puig's benching - Mattingly said "We just feel like this gives us the best chance to win today."  Ouch!


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am also hoping for a Giants - Cards match up!
> 
> Did you hear that the Dodgers are sitting Puig today?  I'm sure there is a story there!
> 
> RE: Puig's benching - Mattingly said "We just feel like this gives us the best chance to win today."  Ouch!



Prolly just dosen't want the Giant pitchers throwing at him all day -- :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Prolly just dosen't want the Giant pitchers throwing at him all day -- :hysterical::hysterical:



Except the Dodgers are playing the Cards today...  

Besides, it is VERY entertaining when he gets brushed back or hit - such a tantrum!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2014)

I want the Giant's to play the Dodgers. Just to end the argument who is the best baseball team on the West Coast.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Except the Dodgers are playing the Cards today...
> 
> Besides, it is VERY entertaining when he gets brushed back or hit - such a tantrum!



Ah, yea that's what I meant - the Giants pitchers just throw it into left field....

(Yikes --- now that I have ticked off Brian in the college football thread - what am I doing ticking off Denise in this one.)

I'll be quiet now


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 7, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Since we've already seen A's - Dodgers, A's - Giants, and Angels - Giants, how about Angels - Dodgers for 2014?



Or not...   

Orioles - Nationals?

Royals - Cardinals?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2014)

The best team is the West are the Giants. Sorry, Dodgers fans maybe next year.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I am also hoping for a Giants - Cards match up!



Be careful what you wish for!  I think the Cardinals match up pretty well with the Giants.  Get ready to hear all about Yadi vs. Posey again (probably the two top catchers in baseball today).  The Cardinal strength is their starting pitching this year.   

I'll be at games 6 and 7 next weekend, if they play that far.  I won't be able to make game 1.

The Cards are back again !!!


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 8, 2014)

The Giants lost two nights ago on an error by their pitcher.  The Nationals lost last night on a wild pitch by their pitcher.  What goes around comes around.

On to the next series.  I don't have any big favorites for any of the series.  I guess I'll go with the Cardinals because at least I don't remember any complaints from them about the Colorado Rockies humidor.  Do we really switch baseballs when the Giants come up to bat in Colorado?


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 14, 2014)

Game 3 - key game in both series with the pressure now shifting to the Orioles and the Giants.  Molina has been playing hurt for a month but now he's really hurt.  We'll see if it matters.  And the amazing Royals are in command.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

The Card's replacement pitcher for Molina (A.J. Pierzynski) is a former Giant, who is pretty much universally disliked by Giant's fan.  Basically - a jerk.

True Story:  As a Giant, Pierzynski got hit by a pitch in his manly parts, and when the Giant's trainer came out to see about him, and asked how he felt, he punched the trainer in the manly parts and said, "That's how I feel."


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 14, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The Card's replacement pitcher for Molina (A.J. Pierzynski) is a former Giant, who is pretty much universally disliked by Giant's fan.  Basically - a jerk.



Here you go...

*The 10 Most Hated Players in San Francisco Giants Recent History*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1075384-the-10-most-hated-players-in-san-francisco-giants-history



> Bonds is excluded from this particular line-up, mainly due to the fact that most of the hatred directed at him comes from outside of the fanbase.
> 
> What follows are 10 players that, for varying reasons, earned the scorn of the Giants' faithful. The names have not been changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

Yep!  Expect him to get roundly "boo'd."


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 14, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Yep!  Expect him to get roundly "boo'd."



I'll bet they really boo him after he hits a 3 run homer :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> I'll bet they really boo him after he hits a 3 run homer :rofl:



He wasn't a good hitter in SF - we'll see.  

Right now, 2 members of the Grateful Dead and the Giant's 3rd base coach are singing the National Anthem.

*He's batting 251


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

End of the 1st:  Giants 4 - Cards 0 - just inches from  Grand Slam.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 14, 2014)

Prediction for the World Series The Royals & Giants.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

Giants won 5-4 in the 10th, on a "walk-off bunt."


----------



## Bernie8245 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actually, it was a walkoff wild throw by Randy Choate. Anytime Matheny leaves Choate in to face more than one batter bad things happen especially when he walks the first batter he was brought into face. The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. I wish Matheny would learn that.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 14, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> *The 10 Most Hated Players in San Francisco Giants Recent History*
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1075384-the-10-most-hated-players-in-san-francisco-giants-history



Just one comment about the #3 guy on the list--Barry Zito. The article was written before Zito's singular heroics in the 2012 NLCS. To set it up, the Giants went into Game 5 of that series down 3 games to 1 against the same St. Louis Cardinals they're now battling in the 2014 NLCS. The Cardinals were confident. They had, after all, just one more win to punch their ticket to the World Series. And they were facing Zito, who came into the game sporting a 4.15 regular season earned run average and a Walks & Hits per Innings Pitched ratio of 1.4. In baseball terms, downright ugly.

Nobody--and I mean NOBODY--expected anything out of Zito that night. For all but the most foolhardy Giants fans, the series was basically over.

And then...a miracle happened. 

Zito pitched 7 2/3 scoreless innings in a 5-0 season-saving game on the road before a hostile crowd to send the series back to San Francisco, where the Giants would eventually win Games 6 and 7 and turn back the mighty Cardinals on their way to their second World Series championship in 3 years. Zito was masterful, allowing just six hits to a team that went 21-9 against left-handed starters that season.

For all of us Giants fans, Zito's effort in Game 5 under the most adverse, pressure-packed conditions imaginable, made his $126 million contract all worth it


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2014)

Yep! - When Barry pitched his last game for the Giant's last year, he got a warm and prolonged standing "O" when he walked off the field for the last time.  

After his truly miraculous come back from the dead in the 2012 NLCS, Giants fans will always have a fond spot in their hearts for Barry Zito!

Now, if we could only find the right defibrillator to resurrect Tim Lincecum...


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 14, 2014)

I just got finished watching the replay of the game.  Great game to watch even though my team lost.  I too was never a believer in Choate, who in my opinion is the worst reliever they have (easy to say now I guess, but I believe that).  

Good game Giants!  Cards just have to win one in SF.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 14, 2014)

WalnutBaron said:


> Zito pitched 7 2/3 scoreless innings in a 5-0 season-saving game on the road *before a hostile crowd *to send the series back to San Francisco, where the Giants would eventually win Games 6 and 7 and turn back the mighty Cardinals on their way to their second World Series championship in 3 years.



You don't have to tell me, I was there.  Seriously, I saw that game in person and you've told the story correctly.  Cardinals always seem to have trouble with pitchers that throw the off speed stuff, and for the last few years left-handed pitchers have killed us.  (we're better against LH pitchers this year though).


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 14, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Prediction for the World Series The Royals & Giants.



The Royals are busily doing their part in that.

Personally I hope the cards pull it out this time.


----------



## KauaiMark (Oct 15, 2014)

*Go Giants!!*

Repeat....GO GIANTS!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 15, 2014)

The momentum and you could also say the home field advantage has swung the Giants way (with 2 of the last 4 at home and a 2-1 series lead).  

The pressure is now on the Cards to respond.  Cardinals have to get to Vogelsong who is an average pitcher during the regular season and a master in the playoffs.  I think they will.  The element of surprise is not there this time, and I'm optimistic the Cardinals will figure it out.

The Cards have to be concerned about their closer situation and the Giants have to be concerned about their hitting.  What will happen tonight?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

The Cards may get to Vogelsong, but the Giant's have Petit ready to step in as a long reliever, and he is probably even a better pitcher than Vogelsong.  

In last week's 18 inning game, Petit was the "starter," for the "second game."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The Cards may get to Vogelsong, but the Giant's have Petit ready to step in as a long reliever, and he is probably even a better pitcher than Vogelsong.
> 
> In last week's 18 inning game, Petit was the "starter," for the "second game."




  What a game !

  My money is on the Giants.



  .


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 15, 2014)

With KC's sweep of the Orioles, the World Series will be either the Battle of the Wild Cards or the Battle of Missouri.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, congratulations to the KC Royals and their fans !!!  Wow, at least one team from Missouri will be in the World Series.  Gotta love it!

8 straight wins!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

You know that every team got the same "Always October" gear - right?


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> You know that every team got the same "Always October" gear - right?



Yea, and the truth is that the Cardinals are really the only legit team that can really say that for the last four years!  

I just thought it was kind of funny seeing it on the Royals.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

Since the Royals just clinched a World Series berth, I doubt that they'd agree with you!


----------



## sun&fun (Oct 15, 2014)

Whatever happens between the Giants and Cards, the postseason games have been terrific. Wish my Nats had gone further, but not if that meant more 18 inning games. I was getting seriously sleep deprived.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Since the Royals just clinched a World Series berth, I doubt that they'd agree with you!



Can't argue with the facts.  29 years without any playoff baseball in October for the Royals... and now this.  It has been an incredible year for them.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Since the Royals just clinched a World Series berth, I doubt that they'd agree with you!



I missed the game. My predictions the Royals and Giants in this year World Series. I am half correct right now.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 16, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I missed the game. My predictions the Royals and Giants in this year World Series. I am half correct right now.



You should've placed a bet in Vegas on that one...


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 16, 2014)

I had to turn last night's game off, I hate to see sloppy play especially in the playoffs.

I have no interest in either team but I got so tired of the Cards getting in the wrong position to receive throws and when the first baseman went to second instead of even looking home I couldn't take it any more.

It looks like SF will be playing the Royals and when then do I hope they don't plan on winning the same way.  I don't think it's going to be the same, I think they may have to hit more balls out of the infield to do their scoring.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 16, 2014)

I wanted Baltimore to have a better showing, at least, but congrats to the Royals!  It's been a crazy year in the American League and I don't think the craziness is going to end just yet.  As much as I love my team, they've ticked me off these last few years and they - along with a couple other perennial AL favorites - deserve to lose a little bit of their fans' devotion and their standing.

My biggest worry is that the RedSox won't be able to re-sign Jon Lester because another team is going to pay more.  I won't blame him one bit for taking it, either - it's about time ownership gets taken down a peg or two due to their unnecessary risk-taking.  At the beginning of their tenure they at least appeared to value the on-field team over the on-the-books team, but that's not the case anymore.


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 16, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> My predictions the Royals and Giants in this year World Series.



I'm sure Fox hopes so. No offense, but an all-Missouri WS would probably get the lowest TV ratings of all time.


----------



## Elan (Oct 16, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I had to turn last night's game off, I hate to see sloppy play especially in the playoffs.
> 
> I have no interest in either team but I got so tired of the Cards getting in the wrong position to receive throws and when the first baseman went to second instead of even looking home I couldn't take it any more.
> 
> It looks like SF will be playing the Royals and when then do I hope they don't plan on winning the same way.  I don't think it's going to be the same, I think they may have to hit more balls out of the infield to do their scoring.



  Hmm, I don't see it that way at all.  I see it as classic playoff baseball, where having runners on base puts an immense amount of pressure on the infield, which is only intensified by the enormity of the postseason.  Yeah, Adams made a bonehead play, but that's what happens when the other team draws walks, moves runners over with bunts and puts the ball in play.  Every bit as legitimate way of scoring as a blast out of the park.  Quite frankly, I got sick of the idiot announcers (primarily Joe Buck) talking about how many runs the Giants had scored on something other than base hits.  Showed a real lack of class and baseball intelligence on their part.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2014)

I despise the FOX broadcast - especially Joe Buck.  

Twice last night, Harold Reynolds said that the pitch was "199 miles an hour" - really?  No wonder the guy has no control!

I mute the sound on the TV and listen to the Giant's broadcasters on the radio. 






The most priceless moment in last night's game was when the Card's catcher took a very minor glancing blow off the edge of his mask, going away from his head.  First he casually stood up, but then when he saw that the runner advanced to 2nd on the passed ball, he took an all time great "flop."  Across the board, every announcer on TV and radio, called it a "flop."


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 16, 2014)

Elan said:


> Hmm, I don't see it that way at all.  I see it as classic playoff baseball, where having runners on base puts an immense amount of pressure on the infield, which is only intensified by the enormity of the postseason.  Yeah, Adams made a bonehead play, but that's what happens when the other team draws walks, moves runners over with bunts and puts the ball in play.  Every bit as legitimate way of scoring as a blast out of the park.  Quite frankly, I got sick of the idiot announcers (primarily Joe Buck) talking about how many runs the Giants had scored on something other than base hits.  Showed a real lack of class and baseball intelligence on their part.



I agree with you, Jim.  Baseball _strategy _is often overlooked and underappreciated.  I'd much rather watch a team that can win with finesse vs. a team filled with high-priced, one-trick-pony sluggers.



DeniseM said:


> The most priceless moment in last night's game was when the Card's catcher took a very minor glancing blow off the edge of his mask, going away from his head.  First he casually stood up, but then when he saw that the runner advanced to 2nd on the passed ball, he took an all time great flop."  Across the board, every announcer on TV and radio, called it a "flop."



He definitely needed to take some acting lessons, because that performance was pathetic! 

Kurt


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 16, 2014)

The odds look slim but Bumgarner can be beat tonight.  In his postseason starts at AT&T Park, Bumgarner is 1-3 with a 5.06 ERA. Only two of the five have been quality starts.  Hey I can hope, right?

I think Wainwright being in the underdog role may inspire him to give a stellar performance.  Nobody has pitched more innings over the last two years than Wainwright though and many are saying his arm is "tired".   He was the NL pitcher of the month for September, but has had a lousy playoffs so far.

The deck is stacked against the Cards tonight, but hopefully a miracle can happen.  

I've got tickets to game 6 and game 7.  If they win tonight, I'm headed to St. Louis.  If they lose tonight, I get a refund on my tickets - $550.  How can I lose?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> The odds look slim but Bumgarner can be beat tonight.  In his postseason starts at AT&T Park, Bumgarner is 1-3 with a 5.06 ERA. Only two of the five have been quality starts.



We all know, that on any given day in baseball, any team, can beat any other team - that's the nature of baseball.  

So yes, it's possible, and the Cards could even come back and win it all, because the Giant's did it when they were down 1 to 3, against the Cards!

However, that is a tiny sample size that you are quoting there, and there are huge questions about Wainwright's arm.  He is a great pitcher, but the experts don't think he's healthy - they think he's just grinding it out for the team.

Then there is momentum, and defense...

Should be a great game!


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 16, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> ..
> Twice last night, Harold Reynolds said that the pitch was "199 miles an hour" - really?  No wonder the guy has no control!
> 
> ...



What he said was 100 and 99 an hour, and the first time he said it he add the word "respectively," so it came out

one hundred and ninety nine miles an hour respectively, meaning two pitches, one at 100 one at 99.

I think he could have said it differently.

I love baseball for it diversity in ways to score.  Unlike other sports where points are scored by getting an object over specific line or in a certain goal.  So I love that you can hit home runs or play small ball.  What I don't like are players setting up on the wrong side of the plate or base to take a throw and bad throws over short distances.

there were too many mis-plays in a short time for me to stay up and watch.  Now if I was a fan or either team I would have stayed up.  The Royals are great in the field so I don't anticipate the same sloppiness. 

Bunt to move guys over, steal bases all day, it's great but I expect easy plays to be made.  The Cards have been here before but aren't acting it.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> What he said was 100 and 99 an hour, and the first time he said it he add the word "respectively," so it came out
> 
> one hundred and ninety nine miles an hour respectively, meaning two pitches, one at 100 one at 99.
> 
> I think he could have said it differently.



OK - either way, it was confusing.  I think Harold has a good personality, and was a great player, but I don't think he is a very articulate or insightful announcer.  Combine that with Joe Buck, and you have an awful team.

Although, I must say, that anything is a HUGE improvement over Tim McCarver + Joe Buck!


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 17, 2014)

Battle of the Wildcards it is!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 17, 2014)

Buster Posey for president!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2014)

What a win, what style !


Congrats !



-


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> I missed the game. My predictions the Royals and Giants in this year World Series. I am half correct right now.



Did I called this one right ?


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 17, 2014)

That game was fun to watch for me.

I've had many peeps tell me they think baseball is boring.  I always disagree and here is why I think the games is exciting and intense.

It doesn't matter what the score is at the present time, the next pitch could be the pitch that starts or stops a rally that determines the outcome.

I watch every pitch with anticipation of what may happen.  And because you don't turn over the offense to the other team every time you score as in other sports, you can keep scoring forever.

Even the pitches for an intentional walk can be exciting.

One fellow I explained this two now loves baseball and every once in a while thanks me for opening his eyes to the excitement.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 17, 2014)

What a night for sports   !


The Giants win in dramatic style.

I tipped my hat to the Cards last night. They were great sportsmen in our/BoSox '04 quest.


And then---------------- block that kick !  Loved it.


I am soooooo tired today.




-


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 17, 2014)

Amazing.  The NL fifth seed (Giants) and AL fourth seed (Royals) win their respective LCSs.  Two wild card teams!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 17, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Did I called this one right ?


 
 Wow!  I don't believe anyone else around here called that one.  Congrats.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 17, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> That game was fun to watch for me.
> 
> I've had many peeps tell me they think baseball is boring. I always disagree and here is why I think the games is exciting and intense.
> 
> ...


 
 Well said!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 17, 2014)

The Giants took advantage of their opportunities and the Cards couldn't cash in on theirs. The Giants earned it and for some reason even though my team went down, I really enjoyed watching every game. Congrats to the Giants!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice breakdown of the World Series matchups...

*World Series position-by-position: Giants-Royals*

http://m.royals.mlb.com/news/articl...-position-by-position-breakdown-giants-royals


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 18, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Nice breakdown of the World Series matchups...
> 
> *World Series position-by-position: Giants-Royals*
> 
> http://m.royals.mlb.com/news/articl...-position-by-position-breakdown-giants-royals



Hard to believe anyone can be much better than the Giants bullpen.  Also, one of the big advantages that is missing is the fact that the Giants have the World Series experience.  I feel that's a huge plus for them.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 21, 2014)

Giants vs. Royals - who will win?

My head says Giants and my heart says Royals.  The Giants have been there before, the Royals haven't.  If the Royals can play with poise, they can do it.  

Tonight - "Big Game" Shields vs. Bumgarner.  Has "Big Game" thrown in a "Big Game" in his life?  I'm wondering, I really don't know.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 21, 2014)

We're in San Francisco this week.  Didn't know we'd be here with the SF Giants playing in the series.  It could be a very interesting time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 22, 2014)

Who Are 5 World Series Pitchers With ERA Under 1 With a Minimum of 25 Innings Pitched? - from Answers.com

Well if we amend the title from 'World Series' to 'Post Season Playoffs' - Madison Bumgarner could join the list with an ERA of 0.68






 Giants starter Madison Bumgarner threw in time to catch a runner at first. Bumgarner held the Royals to three hits and a run in seven innings. Credit Larry W. Smith/European Pressphoto Agency 


Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bumgarner is a force to be reckoned with!  I feel that KC faces a "must-win" game tonight and it's only the second game of the series.  We'll see how they respond.

Here's an interesting story... this Marlins fan refused to leave his seat or to take off his Marlins jersey.  The owner even tried to bribe him.  

http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/mlb/miami-marlins/article3223542.html


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 23, 2014)

KC responded like champions


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

2-1 Royals.  Will Bumgarner pitch tonight???  You have to figure the Giants have to win the next two.  I'm amazed at how poised the Royals are playing - so much for the previous playoff experience factor.

So far in the MLB playoffs, the underdog has won every series (KC is a slight favorite in this one).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 25, 2014)

Why Isn't Anyone Watching the World Series? - by Matt Reevy/ MLB/ SportsCheatSheet/ wallscheatsheet.com

"On the one hand, the story of the plucky Kansas City Royals is something that could’ve been written for a family friendly baseball movie — a team that has toiled in purgatory for nearly 30 years winds up riding a wave of great fortune all the way to the World Series — but it’s hard to say if anyone would actually go to see it in theaters. One thing’s for sure, not many people are inclined to check it out in real life, as the first game of the series was the least watched in recorded MLB history, at least as far as broadcasted games are concerned, tying the 2012 World Series which featured similar-sized sports powerhouses (and the San Francisco Giants)."

They're missing some great baseball.


Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> They're missing some great baseball.



Last night's game was!


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 25, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> ...
> 
> So far in the MLB playoffs, the underdog has won every series (KC is a slight favorite in this one).



They may be a slight favorite now but were not at the start of the series.

Last night was a very exciting game.  I have no real preference on  who wins but do pull for the American League team because that's where the Indians play.

I sat down to relax and watch the game then the first pitch is a double, so much for relaxing.  Now, every pitch is intense for me.  What will the pitcher do?  What will the batter do?  What will the umpire have to say about it?  How will the catcher act and what will happen when the ball is hit?

Boring?  I don't think so.

I did like the comments made about how much better the experience is when watching under NL rules.  I never liked the DH and wish they would get rid of it.  Play the field or stay on the bench, real baseball.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 25, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> They may be a slight favorite now but were not at the start of the series.



I checked on it when the series started.  It was very close, but the Royals were slight favorites.  Some betting houses placed it even though.

Edit:  Just read that it will probably be Vogelsong pitching tonight.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 25, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I checked on it when the series started.  It was very close, but the Royals were slight favorites.  Some betting houses placed it even though.
> 
> Edit:  Just read that it will probably be Vogelsong pitching tonight.



I stand corrected, thank you.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 27, 2014)

Giant's pitcher, Madison Bumgarner, pitched a 9 inning shut-out tonight.  

He has the lowest post-season ERA in baseball history:  0.29.  

Career World Series Stats:  31 innings pitched - 1 run allowed

He should win the Cy Young (but probably won't.)

And he is only 25 years old….


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2014)

What a way for our trip to San Francisco to end!


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 27, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> *He should win the Cy Young (but probably won't.)*
> 
> And he is only 25 years old….



He definitely won't.  In fact he'll be lucky to break the top 3.  All voting for the Cy Young is due by the end of the regular season.  Plus there's this other guy named Kershaw who will definitely win the Cy Young this year again and will most likely win the MVP award for the whole league.

Not to discount Bumgarner though.  It'd be an interesting debate to see who most GMs would take - Kershaw or Bumgarner if they had to build a club.  In mind I'd go with Kershaw, but it's a close call.  Kershaw is 26.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 27, 2014)

Giants control the series - and the Royals have the next two at home.  So far, the Giants are definitely the better team.  We'll see if the Royals can turn the momentum their way, but I'm not expecting it.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 28, 2014)

> Giants right-hander Jake Peavy will pitch Game 6 of the World Series on Tuesday night with a swollen right thumb, manager Bruce Bochy confirmed. Peavy hurt himself trying to catch a foul ball in Game 3.



http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on...-world-series-game-6-with-swollen-right-thumb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 29, 2014)

World Series Bleeding Ratings, and Future's Bleak - by Paul Sullivan/ Sports Now/ Los Angeles Times.com

"You can't judge a World Series by its ratings, but it's apparent many fans don't exactly consider the Royals-Giants matchup must-see TV..

The annual storyline of the national pastime losing viewership during its premier event once again cropped up this week, despite a back-and-forth Series that was pushed to seven games Tuesday night with the Royals' 10-0 victory.

Is this just something baseball has to live with from now on, or are there things the sport can to do to recapture October from football?..."

Poor ratings don't necessarily mean the sport is dying.


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 29, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Giants control the series - and the Royals have the next two at home.  So far, the Giants are definitely the better team.  We'll see if the Royals can turn the momentum their way, but I'm not expecting it.



I would say that last night's game was a momentum turn. 

Kurt


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 29, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> I would say that last night's game was a momentum turn.
> 
> Kurt



I'm not so sure.  To people who aren't really fans I can see where it would have been easy to lose interest last night.  Lopsided games aren't the best for promoting a sport, IMO.


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 29, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> World Series Bleeding Ratings, and Future's Bleak - by Paul Sullivan/ Sports Now/ Los Angeles Times.com
> 
> "You can't judge a World Series by its ratings, but it's apparent many fans don't exactly consider the Royals-Giants matchup must-see TV..
> 
> ...



It's the same with the NBA and NHL.  Their playoff TV coverage get abysmal ratings.  FWIW, in my personal, humble opinion, this is why MLB, NBA, and NHL get low ratings as compared to NFL and even NCAA football (I'll just focus on playoffs for now, not regular season):

1) Anywhere between 4-7 games to decide a series.  Football has a one-game-winner-take-all format which means that a) each baseball game
has less meaning and b) fans don't have to invest as much time to see it.

2) As in the case of the 2014 World Series, 5 of the 7 games are being held on weeknights (as opposed to weekends for football).  Weekends tend to be more associated with sports than weekdays/workdays. 

3) Continuing along the lines of #2, in October, many of the hit primetime TV shows are in full swing creating lots of competition for viewers' attention.  What compelling TV shows are up against NFL or NCAA playoff games on winter weekends?

4) Again, along the lines of #2, weeknight/workday games start at different times coast-to-coast.  We here on the West coast have the games start at 5:00.  Many are not home from work then.  OTOH, those on the East coast have to wait until 8:00.  That means the game will end, give or take, at 11:00 on a night before you have to go to work.

Anyway, that's just my humble opinion and input.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think the series has been a dud so far - several lopsided games.  However, having a Game 7 changes things for me.  I'm really looking forward to tonight!

The momentum change (for the whole series) occurred last night on the misplay with the attempted tag at first base by the Giants.  That was the key play that suddenly turned the series in favor of the Royals IMO.  Wasn't it csxjohn that talked about one play making a difference earlier in this thread?  I thought about that last night when it happened.

It's been an amazing year for the Royals.  Go Royals!


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 29, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I'm not so sure.  To people who aren't really fans I can see where it would have been easy to lose interest last night.  Lopsided games aren't the best for promoting a sport, IMO.



I was talking about a momentum change for the series, not for the popularity of baseball in general.

Kurt


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 29, 2014)

In my opinion this has been a great World Series and the winner will be


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2014)

*Congratulations San Fran! Is 3-out of 5 years enough?*

Good Job Madison Bumgarner and the Giants. It had it's moments, but with a one run lead, you guys maintained. The Royals had every chance to prevail, but S. F. came through.

Jim


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2014)

*2010  2012   2014*

Very impressive!  Congratulations to Denise and all Giants fans out there !!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2014)

heck of a game 7!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2014)

And now I get to keep my avatar another year!


----------



## vacationdoc (Oct 30, 2014)

*Can't wait until Friday*

Friday's welcome home parade should be a blast.  Hope I get home in time for trick or treat!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 30, 2014)

How about those Giants and that Madison Bumgarner player. Now that was a great World Series game. Outstanding Pitching at the end was the winner of this game.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> And now I get to keep my avatar another year!



There's no rule that says you can't keep it even if they fall into the basement next year and beyond.  

I thought it was a great series, really enjoyed watching at least a part of all the games.  The only bad thing about a World Series Game Seven is that now comes the long, grey months with no baseball.  I don't hate winter weather so much, but really miss baseball.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 30, 2014)

I didn't really care who won the Series at first...especially after both of our local teams totally bombed the first round  but found myself rooting for the Giants because of Bumgarner.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Giants impress me because on paper they don't seem to be a dominant team.  But, somehow they play like champions in the postseason.  They just do things right - and then it also doesn't hurt to have one dominant pitcher.  

I thought the Red Sox played in a similar manner last year.


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 30, 2014)

Mad Bum helped but Panda Power tipped the balance.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...QDuRE3suYb3GiDuXdKDtXBWw&ust=1414774205444551


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2014)

I just heard that last night's game had a higher TV rating than 2012 or 2013.  No doubt due to it being a 7th game - which has become rare.

If it wasn't for Madison Bumgarner, Pablo Sandoval would have won MVP - he  hit .426 in the World Series - 3rd ALL TIME best.

He also set a MLB record for the most hits in a single postseason.

Now if he could only control his own weight….


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 30, 2014)

vacationdoc said:


> Friday's welcome home parade should be a blast.  Hope I get home in time for trick or treat!



I'm definitely not a Giants fan, but hats off to them and especially Bumgardner.  He most definitely deserved the MVP award.

As for the welcome home party, it started shortly after the game.

_Wrote the San Francisco Chronicle: “The joy that erupted in San Francisco after the Giants won Game 7 of the World Series quickly turned into the same kind of rollicking orgy of fire, broken bottles, fistfights, sirens and drunkenness that the city endured after the last two world championships.”

Noting, “The heavy stench of booze and marijuana filled the air everywhere the rowdy crowds gathered,” the Chronicle described a night that began as a peaceful celebration, but “thuggery increasingly replaced level-headed revel as the night grew late.”

Two men were treated at San Francisco General Hospital for non-life-threatening gunshot wounds, and another man had serious injuries after being stabbed several times. Some police officers suffered minor injuries._

Nothing unique about that, it seems it is the way to celebrate championships, no matter which sport or which town.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2014)

I believe that there are people who relish any excuse to be violent under the cover of a large crowd.  I would bet that most of the perpetrators couldn't care less about the game - it was just an excuse for criminal behavior.

As far as marijuana goes - SF is very liberal - if you spend any time walking in SF, or at a large event - you will smell it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 30, 2014)

I was at SF Civic Center Plaza with Robin and 1000s of our closest friends last night - what a great experience (another surprise Bucket List check for 2014...). Absolutely fantastic and joyful - from so many very diverse people (no where would you see this magnitude of diversity outside of SF).
If you can't stand the smoke - stay out of the fire.
GO GIANTS!!!


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> If it wasn't for Madison Bumgarner, Pablo Sandoval would have won MVP - he  hit .426 in the World Series - 3rd ALL TIME best.



Or Hunter Pence. 2014 WS numbers:

.444 average vs. Panda's .429

7 runs scored vs. Panda's 6

5 RBI vs. Panda's 4


----------



## Elan (Oct 30, 2014)

As a huge Giants fan since birth, this one feels the best of the 3.  Why?  Because the Giants lost their #2, their starting 2B and their CF/leadoff during the season and still persevered.  Other than Posey (who had an OPS under .400 in the series) and MadBum, there are no stars on that team.  To watch Panik get called up and fill the 2B slot like he did was really special.  Kid is nails!   And nobody in baseball plays a better SS than Crawford.  Watching Peavy come over from the AL after such a dismal start and be so solid down the stretch.  Seeing The Freak get demoted to the pen, yet not complain -- just so many things that make this squad really unique.  A real testament to Boch's ability to run a clubhouse, IMO.  He just secured his spot in the HOF.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 30, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Or Hunter Pence. 2014 WS numbers:
> 
> .444 average vs. Panda's .429
> 
> ...



Too bad they couldn't give 3 MVP Awards!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 30, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> And now I get to keep my avatar another year!



My avatar hasn't changed in eight years:  the view from AT&T Park, Section 310, Row C, Seat 4.

Tomorrow I will see a half million people in a parade directly downstairs from my office.

Just wait until 2016; our local slogan has  become "Even year, never fear".


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 30, 2014)

what it was like to be at SF Civic Center Plaza during the last out…

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlxpunBVlqo&list=UU5XBUKwidwqKKZpEW0OO_mg


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 30, 2014)

The Royals Explain Why They Didn't Go for the Inside-the-Park Home Run in the Bottom of the 9th - by Tony Manfred/ Yahoo!Sports/ yahoo.com

"The Kansas City Royals lost Game 7 of the World Series 3-2 on Wednesday night, stranding the game-tying run at third base in the bottom of the ninth.

With two outs in the inning and no one on base, Alex Gordon hit a single to left-center that the Giants totally botched.

Center fielder Gregor Blanco overran the ball, letting it roll to the wall, where left fielder Juan Perez kicked it around before getting it back into shortstop Brandon Crawford.

The ball was out there forever. Watching the game, it seemed like Gordon was going to have a chance at a game-tying inside-the-park home run. But ultimately he was held at third base by coach Mike Jirschele..."






If I was the third base coach, I think I would have sent Alex home - I think it would have taken a perfect throw to nail him, and with how Bumgarner was pitching, I would have taken the chance of Alex scoring the tying run.

And given that Alex was held at third, I think I would have considered a pinch-hitter for the last batter.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 30, 2014)

Why Did Madison Bumgarner Get the Save and Not the Win? - by Barry Petchesky/ Deadspin.com

"Caveat: this couldn't possibly matter less. It's a footnote to a footnote. The win is the most arbitrary and least informative stat in baseball, rivaled only by the save. But the decision to grant Madison Bumgarner a win, and then to reverse course nearly an hour after the final out, is worth examining if just because it feels like the rare instance of an official scoring decision erring on the side of poetry..."








Richard


----------



## ampaholic (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought at the time Jirschele should have sent Nelson - a perfect throw is what it would have taken to get Nelson at home plate.

That would have been "legendary" either way. A man stranded on third just isn't legendary to the same degree.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL it would have been epic to get thrown out at HomePlate to end it.
He would have been caught dead unless the ball was totally off mark.
YES YES YES!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 31, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> LOL it would have been epic to get thrown out at HomePlate to end it.
> He would have been caught dead unless the ball was totally off mark.
> YES YES YES!!!



I agree the cut off man was ready with the base to throw him out at home plate.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 1, 2014)

I re-watched... the runner (Gordon) had turned his head watching the ball come back to the cutoff man (SS Crawford) as he approached 3rd (slowing him down) - most throws from that spot by Crawford would have gotten to Posey.  Even if he was balls-out - only watching 3rd base coach sending him - he probably would not have made it - but close... 
But... That is not what happened - Perez had his chance to be a Hero (and great story), but MadBum was just too good.

Regardless, I truly appreciate how classy KC players and fans were.
Those behaving like idiots are not fans - just hooligans looking for a venue to publicly act out their demented perspectives.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 1, 2014)

On live TV we had no idea where the ball was as the runner was heading into third (or where the runner was while the ball was being fumbled - I forget which live shot we were getting.)  I was cheering him on to be safe at third with no thought at all about him making it home!  Only after the replays was it easy to see that he actually did have a near-miracle shot at tying things up, but not while it was happening.

Tough coaching decision with that pitcher on the mound - even with him safe at third the odds weren't good for another batter to have any success.

I'll never understand celebrating championships with violence and mayhem.  Makes no sense at all.


----------

